# How to cut quickly



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I want do do a cut soon.I don't want to get super lean but don't feel comfortable at this body fat around 20% I'm guessing.But I don't want to spend ages doing it I'd like to drop around a stone as quickly as possible and then continue to lean bulk I'm currently 14st 11 at 6ft 2ins what would be the best way to go about this would cardio be necessary or could I just drop kals slightly lower and do no cardio I currently eat around 3900kals


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

With assistance or not? Cos you could straight-up drop around 5% body fat a week using DNP if you're clever with your diet. You could very feasibly get down to 10% in 2-4 weeks using that. If you're doing it naturally, you're only gonna drop a couple of pounds of fat a week max I'm afraid. If you're wanting someone to give you a magic diet it's not going to happen I'm afraid. Naturally you're looking at probs 7 weeks to drop a stone (14lbs) of fat.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes mate natural for now I've only been training three months but was carrying a bit of fat then and gained a bit more was probably eating to many kals the first few weeks would prefer to carry on bulking but fat is starting to get me down


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

What is dnp by the way


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

try a keto diet, think you should see great results in 4-5 weeks, but you'll be knackered


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Read about keto don't you get more muscle loss on that being knackerd would be sh1te as I have a physical job


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/3048-dnp-guide.html


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Your tired on any diet that depletes you! keto pulls the weight off. It's also very easy to set up and follow. One issue will be moving from that into another diet plan without packing back on any water weight. The diet starts at the END of what you consider dieting! Dropping the weights easy. keeping in at a level managed by you is harder and will take more planning....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

could try some intense intermittent fasting take amino acids , high protein minimal carbs, minimal fat - but take some omega 3's.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Muscle loss is minimal in short term diets provided you intake a correct amount of protein.

Approx 1g per lb is muscle sparing.

In theory if I wanted to drop a lot of weight as fast as possible I would set up a protein-sparing modified fast similar to Lyle McDonalds rapid fat loss plan. Like Fatmanstan suggests I'd use intermittent fasting though as it'd make hunger easier to deal with.

So, 10g fish oil (3g epa/dha)

1g protein per lb of lean body mass

lots of spinach, brocolli, green veg for bulk and fiber.

Possibly an ECA stack to counter hunger that may present itself.

On a PSMF it's not recommended you do much, literally lie or sit around as much as possible to minimise muscle wastage. For your average/slightly bigger than average person muscle loss is minimal on a PSMF, highly muscled people will lose some but they will on most short sharp diets.

Of course if it was me, I might combine this with something like methyltren to really prevent any catabolism of muscle.

This is what I would do, I'm 185lbs and relatively lean though I have used PSMFs in the past and you can usually expect to drop 15lbs in 2 weeks, regaining 5-7 of it that was water weight, no lasting strength or muscle loss.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

could you not just get sick


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

barsnack said:


> could you not just get sick


Correct, the other way to lose weight is to find the most dirty looking kebab shop you can, then order a house special kebab, with everything on it.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

steve bridgend said:


> I want do do a cut soon.I don't want to get super lean but don't feel comfortable at this body fat around 20% I'm guessing.But I don't want to spend ages doing it *I'd like to drop around a stone as quickly as possible* and then continue to lean bulk I'm currently 14st 11 at 6ft 2ins what would be the best way to go about this would cardio be necessary or could I just drop kals slightly lower and do no cardio I currently eat around 3900kals


Am assuming you want to drop a stone of fat rather than a stone of bodyweight? If you go keto and reduce calories you cane asily drop a stone in about a week- ten days, but most of it will be water and glycogen weight lost.

The problem, for the natural, with fast dieting too is that due to the extreme calorie restriction you will always lose more muscle than if you achieved the same calorie deficit but more slowly... eg a 500kcal per day deficit will normally cause more muscle loss over a week than a 250kcal per day deficit will over two weeks.

I'd aim for no more than a 1lB per week rate of loss, and only take kcals down more if you feel happy that you are holding enough muscle.


----------

